# Inspectors



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Can anyone let me know how is it possible to find out who an inspector is through five brothers? I work for them and I do preservation work, for some reason I am not allowed to talk to the inspector...Reason I ask is I installed a sump pump a bit ago at a home, week later I am sent back at my own charge, because inspector cant operate pump..So I go there, lift the float and its fine. (maybe the lack of water would of told him it worked.) Cant understand why he could not lift the float to test it. Now I am sent out again tommorrow to see why he cant open a door lock I installed a few monthes ago??


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

adorler said:


> Can anyone let me know how is it possible to find out who an inspector is through five brothers? I work for them and I do preservation work, for some reason I am not allowed to talk to the inspector...Reason I ask is I installed a sump pump a bit ago at a home, week later I am sent back at my own charge, because inspector cant operate pump..So I go there, lift the float and its fine. (maybe the lack of water would of told him it worked.) Cant understand why he could not lift the float to test it. Now I am sent out again tommorrow to see why he cant open a door lock I installed a few monthes ago??


This is one of my BIGGEST frustrations: "hey, can you go to Property, "they" are saying the lockbox doesn't work". Get out there and it works fine. With today's technology, you would think that the AM requesting would ask for a photo from the person having the issue, but NO-it's easier for the AM to call me up and have me address the issue. I charge a trip charge or annoyance fee each time I have to go out and fix a non-issue.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Honestly, the only time i ever met inspectors was if i ran into them at a job.


As far as the sump pump, my guess is he looked and maybe seen water in the sump pit.And figured it wasnt his problem. Some inspectors are like the processors , the cant see beyond their nose.


I had an inspector who demanded i return to a job and re-clean the toilet. The toilet was stained from the water.It would not clean.Then he said there was broken glass still in the yard.

He went back to that job every other day for 3 weeks.And filed the same report, with the same pictures.

Enough was enough, i told my state rep they need to get a call into someone and get him under control.I had documented photos of the toilet,and before,doing and after of the glass on my truck.

I went back 3 times.and yes i did trip charge them,at my prices not their crap price.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Ha, so i am not alone...funny about the pump well, it was bone dry! I cant wait to turn the key in the lock and have it open, so i can write another note to 5 bros that this guys a wanker. Then invoice a 60.00 trip charge...or maybe change all the locks too and leave a note on the door stating how to operate a key and lock


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Leave the instructions on the pump... 
HOW TO OPERATE SUMP PUMP ...MANUALLY!!! 
1. Bend over or kneel down if you can't bend over...
2. Ahh,,,, I forgot the rest..


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Five Brothers does not want contractors mingling for the obvious reasons. And suprise, not all inspectors are licensed contractors working on the side. Many are housewives, retired grandpas, school teachers moonlighting who don't have a clue about basic home mechanics.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

glad to here I`m not the only one that has to do a rush resecure, only to find that all locks are fine! They need to pay better than $6 and maybe they will someone smart enough to work a lock!:thumbsup:


On another note I keep getting emails from them stating photo of (such and such room) looks like there`s discoloration! get all the ,it`s one you dumb a** it dust were the washing or dryer was!


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

I had to rush out to a property because a broker could not gain access when I just changed the locks a few days prior.

I met the agent there and asked her to show me. So she did and her key would not go in so I asked for the key and turned it right side up and inserted it into the keyway and unlocked the door. The I turned around and walked away


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

I had one like that too, broker said no keys in lockbox..so i.went there, wow keys in lockbox..wtf


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Freddie said:


> I had to rush out to a property because a broker could not gain access when I just changed the locks a few days prior.
> 
> I met the agent there and asked her to show me. So she did and her key would not go in so I asked for the key and turned it right side up and inserted it into the keyway and unlocked the door. The I turned around and walked away



lol........lmaO.., not laughing @ you. It amazes me how stupid some people are


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

adorler said:


> Can anyone let me know how is it possible to find out who an inspector is through five brothers? I work for them and I do preservation work, for some reason I am not allowed to talk to the inspector...Reason I ask is I installed a sump pump a bit ago at a home, week later I am sent back at my own charge, because inspector cant operate pump..So I go there, lift the float and its fine. (maybe the lack of water would of told him it worked.) Cant understand why he could not lift the float to test it. Now I am sent out again tommorrow to see why he cant open a door lock I installed a few monthes ago??


Honestly inspections is where experience counts. There is a particular brand of sump pump around here that requires water to be present for the float to work (it has a moisture switch in the bottom, some kind of extra safety). I got sent back to a few that were perfectly fine and fired right up but only if you dumped water in instead of just lifting the float. After about the third one I got smart and stopped using them (too bad they were much better pumps for the same price)


----------



## kcbnc (Mar 6, 2013)

Is it just me, or is better not always better in this field?


----------



## findfrank (Oct 9, 2012)

*Same problem with inspectors*

Here in NC I got one that is always sending me back because the door was open . I drive 30 miles to the property and it's all secure.
I told the regional.
How about have the inspector just close the stinking door


----------



## kcbnc (Mar 6, 2013)

Not on their inspection order.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I got one where the lock box will not open with the code provided to me. Not the first time with this broker.

She wrote back a sarcastic response detailing how to use a lock box and stating you must push the box against the shank to open it. 

So on my next visit it is still no go. Then her handyman shows up to do some other work and I ask him to please give it a go. What do you know it does not work. So now I have him telling her it does not work and I have been paid twice to clean a house I cannot access. 

Apparently everyone but her is too stupid to open this box.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

I had to rush out to a property because a broker could not gain access when I just changed the locks a few days prior.

I met the agent there and asked her to show me. So she did and her key would not go in so I asked for the key and turned it right side up and inserted it into the keyway and unlocked the door. The I turned around and walked away

if it was NY id swear it was my ex wife


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I had one where the inspector reported that there was no lock box on the property and the key code provided would not open the lock. Now I know it was the right key because I did it myself.
Go to the property and guess what the lock box was right where I left it on the rear door and the keys were in it and the right code.
The inspector never bothered to check the rear of the house for it, then they ask why only the rear door was changed? Had to reference the WO "change rear door lock only".
I wonder sometimes.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Jeez people! The most favored delay tactic to slow down the realtor 24hr bpo and other requirements is the "no lockbox found" or "the locks do not function" excuse. 

NOW for stupid: We had a realtor drive through a garage overhead door. Reason? A P&P Contractor put on the initial work order that there was an automatic garage door opener on the overhead door. She seriously thought it would open automatically by driving up the driveway...hey maybe hers does but not this home.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

NOW for stupid: We had a realtor drive through a garage overhead door. Reason? A P&P Contractor put on the initial work order that there was an automatic garage door opener on the overhead door. She seriously thought it would open automatically by driving up the driveway...hey maybe hers does but not this home.[/QUOTE]

you sure that wasnt my ex wife ?? :yes:

but no key or lock box issues right ?


----------



## kcbnc (Mar 6, 2013)

Kind of like the guy that decided to make a sandwich while driving down the interstate in his motor home. He engaged what the manufacturer had labled as auto pilot (duh.......cruise control) and proceeded to make his sandwich in the kitchen area of his motor home.

How'd that turn out?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

last yr we were getting about 3 lock and lock-box rechecks every week,it finely stopped when we started to change the lock and lock every time they sent us out whether it needed it or not.

Funny thing is they never kicked one back,we just said lock was damaged.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Common knowledge, Realtors can be a pain in the A$$.I think the worst ones are ones who deal with the homes after they are kicked back to HUD. I had a person in Altoona PA tell me the realtor who was handling the house didnt have time to show it because he didnt make enough commission from it. The same realtor told him that was the only HUD home in the area.When in fact there were 5 others through the same realtor.This realtor kept complaining the locks wouldnt work at the one property.I charged each time i went. Got the old song and dance "we cant pay you for that if you charge us again". They got quiet when i said the pass it on to someone else, i am done with it.

They guy the was looking for the property was real happy when i gave him a list of the homes in the area, and told him it was all the same realtor. I think he was going to call just to drive the realtor nuts...lol


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Gotta stick up for the realtors tho...

With all the "newer" requirements imposed on realtors your seeing the "mom & pop shops" stop doing foreclosures. 

Commisions slashed to 1-2%.
Pay the rehabs out of their pocket. Not reimbursed till closing.
PAY .5% back to the Servicing Company.
Pay for abstracts. Rembursed at closing.
Pay the utility bills out of pocket. Reimbursed at closing.
Show house 100x with no reimbursement unless it sells..at reduced net commisions.
Field 1000's of calls from angry neighbors & city inspectors because the house is not maintained.
Calling contractors back because they "forgot" to remove the debris fom xxx
Service Company hires a National Title Company-firing the local company that got the work done quicly and correctly- all in the name of cost savings which pushes back the closing months thus losing their buyer that the poor realtor spent countless hours on.
Etc Etc..


All this enjoyment would pis* me off also!

Over the years we have cultivated many close relationships with Realtors. I know I would never put up with the "free services" that are expected.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Gotta stick up for the realtors tho...
> 
> With all the "newer" requirements imposed on realtors your seeing the "mom & pop shops" stop doing foreclosures.
> 
> ...




Same BS here Wannabe, They have also stopped local appraisals on FNMA properties and now the properties are appraised out of Illinois and coming back 20-30% too high to sell. Then when the realtor don't get it sold, the property gets reassigned to another realtor and they drop the price where it will sell. Just like anything the government gets there greedy paws into, It gets screwed up!!!!:furious::furious::furious::furious:


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

I think I am on my seventh "go out and check the locks" at the same house for Fivebrms since Feb.. :thumbup: Keep up the good work Five..


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GaReops said:


> I think I am on my seventh "go out and check the locks" at the same house for Fivebrms since Feb.. :thumbup: Keep up the good work Five..


It`s the norm with 5 brother`s inspectors, run into the samething!


----------

